# Shkenca > Ekonomi & biznes >  Sa te suksesshme jane femrat ne biznes?!

## ThE_DaRk_NiGhT

*Kemi pare shpeshhere qe meshkujt jane me te pranishem ne biznes dhe gjithashtu bizneset me te medha drejtohen nga meshkujt. Po femrat sa te suksshme jane ne drejtim biznesesh?*

----------


## AnGeL_DeViL

*Per mendimin tim femrat nuk jane te suksesshme ne biznes se ato nuk kane shum tru kte na e thot edhe nje prove qe eshte bere ne konkuronte nje mashkull edhe nje femer hidhet mashkulli nga maja e nje shkembi e bie me koke(kjo na tregon qe ka shume mend prandaj i peshon koka)pastaj hidhet femra edhe bie me prapanice(kjo do te thote qe femra ka me shume prapanice se mend)ehhhhhh sa jam lodh roman fare e bana :P*

----------


## ThE_DaRk_NiGhT

*Ehe ate proven e di une po thjeshte po e bej kete teme per femrat qe te thone vete qe jane apo sjane*

----------


## suada dr

femrat jan shum te suksesshme, por sjena msu me pa ne ne shqip se skan si te ken sukses femrat kur si le burri me dal nga dera shpis, ose familja.
Nese femra do arrinte te hapte nje biznes, ose do te trashegonte(puna saj), mendoj se do te korrte goxha sukses.
Femra fut shejtanin nshishe....

----------


## KaLajsi

> Femra fut shejtanin nshishe....


E vertet esht e fut , po ce do gjithmon harron te vej tapen edhe del prap  :ngerdheshje: 

Kan shum sukses ne biznes

----------


## RaPSouL

Ne biznes meshkujt jane mbreterit e suksesit, ndersa edhe femrat kane sukses por eshte shume i vogel, andaj Pak.

----------


## Gerrard

> Ne biznes meshkujt jane mbreterit e suksesit, ndersa edhe femrat kane sukses por eshte shume i vogel, andaj Pak.


Sa kontradiktore eshte kjo pergjigjia jote. Mendoje se nuk paske eksperinc fare ne fushen e Ekonomi Biznesit dhe te keshilloje qe mos shkruash dicka qe nuk e njef. Nuk dua te te jap tani fakte se sa te suksesshme jan femrat po me nje fjale te vetme do te thoja, qe Biznesi pa femer ne gjirin e tij eshte nje shkretetire e that. Femra eshte motori i c'do lloje biznesi, prandaj te keshilloje te lexosh disa libra ne lidhje me biznesmet me te medhenje ne bot si Prsh. Bill Gattes, Donald Trump, George Dell, etj. Dhe shikoje se c'fare thone per biznesin ne lidhje me femren se c'fare suksesi kan dhe c'fare roli luajne. Shpresoje ti lexosh Autobiografite e ndonjerit nga keto Multimiliardera dhe ateher do e kuptosh cili eshte celesi i suksesit te tyre dhe ajo quhet Femra.

P.s Do kerkoje per nje teme qe eshte e ngjashme me kete dhe do bej te mundur bashkimin.

Kalofsh mire.

----------


## Gerrard

> femrat jan shum te suksesshme, por sjena msu me pa ne ne shqip se skan si te ken sukses femrat kur si le burri me dal nga dera shpis, ose familja.
> Nese femra do arrinte te hapte nje biznes, ose do te trashegonte(puna saj), mendoj se do te korrte goxha sukses.
> Femra fut shejtanin nshishe....


Po te vendos une disa emra, dhe jane me te fuqishme se sa burrat ketu ne Shqiperi.

1. Shefika (Donatore kryesore e Birres Tirana, FK Tirana)
2. Anila Muça (Administratore e "Euro Ndertim")
3. Brixhilda Kokedhima (Administratore e 2K, Abissnet, Spekter, A1 TV)
4. Elmira Drini (Administratore Eskluzive e Pijeve Alkoolike)
5. Donika Rrexhepaj (Administratore e AHTS Travel)

Kam akoma ne liste ku mund te jene pa frike dhe nja 35 emra te tjere. Po te nxora keto kryesoret.

kalofsh mire

----------


## jessi89

Kane sukses sa te dush.....mendoj qe ajo eshte celesi i suksesit ne biznes.

----------


## Apollyon

Un do thoja shume.

Per arsye se femrave sjua merr dot mendjen aq kollaj, sa ja merr nje sekretare seksi nje mashkulli. Femrat jan me te suksesshme, jan me te vendosura, ska majtas djathas gili vili.

----------


## i/regjistruar

Femrat n'përgjithsi e kan frikë jetën...

pra si konkluzion... 

jo vetëm në biznies, por kudo... pa mbështetjen e mashullit, femra ngelet thjesht një femër

ky ësht realiteti i kohrave të sotme...

----------


## oliver55



----------


## pseudo

Pas cdo burri te suksesshem qendron nje grua e fuqishme ,

 ndersa pas nje grua te suksesshme qendrojne shume burra te fuqishem, 
por ka edhe raste te vecanta.

----------


## INFINITY©

> Pas cdo burri te suksesshem qendron nje grua e fuqishme ,
> 
>  ndersa pas nje grua te suksesshme qendrojne shume burra te fuqishem, 
> por ka edhe raste te vecanta.


pseudo te them te drejten nuk e di se ku i ke marre keto thenie sepse une nje thenie kam degjuar, qe eshte: "Behind every good man, there's always a great woman" (Pas cdo burri te mire qendron gjithmone nje grua e mrekullueshme). Kjo shprehje nuk ka te bej fare me se sa e fuqishme eshte nje femer apo nje mashkull. Ajo shprehja e dyte njehere nuk ka kuptim fare.

Per mendimin tim nje femer mund te jete shume e suksesshme ne bisnes. Per burrat pritet qe te jene te fuqishem, por kur nje femer eshte inteligjente, e pergatitur dhe e vendosur, ajo zoteron respektin e te gjitheve dhe ka me teper avantazhe se sa nje mashkull. Ketu nuk po flasim per femra qe e arrijne suksesin nga fundet e shkurter apo nga fakti qe jane femer. Ketu po flasim per nje femer qe arrin te hyj ne nje conference room me kokat e nje kompanie dhe te arrij te marri nje deal sepse vertet di se si ta bej punen e saj dhe te arrij te bej nje panel burrash te besojne tek ajo.

klm

----------


## pseudo

> pseudo te them te drejten nuk e di se ku i ke marre keto thenie sepse une nje thenie kam degjuar, qe eshte: "Behind every good man, there's always a great woman" (Pas cdo burri te mire qendron gjithmone nje grua e mrekullueshme). Kjo shprehje nuk ka te bej fare me se sa e fuqishme eshte nje femer apo nje mashkull. Ajo shprehja e dyte njehere nuk ka kuptim fare.
> 
> Per mendimin tim nje femer mund te jete shume e suksesshme ne bisnes. Per burrat pritet qe te jene te fuqishem, por kur nje femer eshte inteligjente, e pergatitur dhe e vendosur, ajo zoteron respektin e te gjitheve dhe ka me teper avantazhe se sa nje mashkull. Ketu nuk po flasim per femra qe e arrijne suksesin nga fundet e shkurter apo nga fakti qe jane femer. Ketu po flasim per nje femer qe arrin te hyj ne nje conference room me kokat e nje kompanie dhe te arrij te marri nje deal sepse vertet di se si ta bej punen e saj dhe te arrij te bej nje panel burrash te besojne tek ajo.
> 
> klm


Thenia qe kisha shkruajtur e kisha degjuar ne nje program  televiziv dhe ishte pikerisht nje deputete  qe u shpreh keshtu.

Me fal, nuk kam dashur te te fyej , nuk e ve ne dyshim qe femrat jane shume te zonja per gjithcka  , madje jane ato qe zene gjithmone  vendet e para  gjithandej , ne shkolle konkurse apo kudo.

----------


## suada dr

> Po te vendos une disa emra, dhe jane me te fuqishme se sa burrat ketu ne Shqiperi.
> 
> 1. Shefika (Donatore kryesore e Birres Tirana, FK Tirana)
> 2. Anila Muça (Administratore e "Euro Ndertim")
> 3. Brixhilda Kokedhima (Administratore e 2K, Abissnet, Spekter, A1 TV)
> 4. Elmira Drini (Administratore Eskluzive e Pijeve Alkoolike)
> 5. Donika Rrexhepaj (Administratore e AHTS Travel)
> 
> Kam akoma ne liste ku mund te jene pa frike dhe nja 35 emra te tjere. Po te nxora keto kryesoret.
> ...


ok shum flm e perforcove me shum pergigjen time.
klm

----------


## no_name87

Ka shum femra te sukseshme, por ka gjithashtu edhe shum femra te tjera qe edhe duke pasur njohurit dhe kapacitetin e duhur, punojn ne hijen e nje mashkulli te paafte.
Fatkeqesisht,  shoqeria, dhe ajo ne ambiente ekonomike mbetet akoma maskiliste, dhe se shum hapa para jan ber. Per tu siguruar mbi vertetesin e ksaj shprehje mjafton ti hedhesh nje sy statistikave te cilat pa shum hije tregojn qe, jo vec femrat ne poste drejtuese jan ne % shum her me te ulet se meshkujt, por edhe qe rroga qe kto te fundit marin ne te njejtat poste me meshkujt esht me e ulet.
Me te njejtat mundesi dhe pergatitje profesionale, nje mashkulli i jepet gjithmon me shum perparesi ne poste te larta. Plus qe esht perhap fenomeni, te pakten ktu ku jetoj un, qe kur te kerkojn te firmosesh nje kontrat ne te ndodhen dhe disa klauzola ne te cilat specifikohet se per sa kohe nuk duhet te kesh femij, dmth te dalesh ne maternitet. Cte thuash me shum.

----------


## Be_sa

Edhe femrat mund te bejn biznis vetem hyni neper internet edhe shifni sa femra kan bizniset e tyre personale dhe shume te sukseseshme,ne familjen time shumica e femrave mirren me biznis kan shume suksese sepse jane shume detajiste,meshkujt i bine me shkurt gjerave,me pelqejn femrat e sukseseshme dhe pse tek na jan me te pakta

----------


## Enii

femrat jan bosat e bosave .. imagjinoje ca suksesi te patundshem kan ...

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> femrat jan bosat e bosave .. imagjinoje ca suksesi te patundshem kan ...


DREJT SUKSES TE PATUNDESH DUKE U TUND 

LOL

 :perqeshje:

----------

